# Manchester Cathedral steps HELP



## L_GLASS (Jun 11, 2008)

Recently ive been looking at post on here and 28DL about the underground in manchester. 
I know exactly where the site is(next to river near Premier travel inn) 
but i cannot find the way in. 

can anyone share this info?? 
or if your not willing to share the info an invite on the next trip would be cool!!!
thnx


----------



## GaryDave (Jun 11, 2008)

> 5) Do not discuss any aspect of access or security in public, keep it to personal messages.



I recommend going to a thread where someone has explored this location, and PM the author with a request for information, rather than publiically requesting it.


----------



## L_GLASS (Jun 11, 2008)

GaryDave said:


> I recommend going to a thread where someone has explored this location, and PM the author with a request for information, rather than publiically requesting it.



i have PMed a few ppl with no response


----------



## krela (Jun 11, 2008)

You wont get any response here either, such questions and discussions are against the forum rules, sorry.


----------

